# Porcupine Gulch Ghost Town 2013.



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

It's that time again - putting things up slowly for the past two weeks or so, put out many figures today. This year going for a harvest/jack o'lantern theme more and a lot still to go out - electronic props, hay bales, carved pumpkins, corn stalks etc and some building still to do for a new 'cave' scene on the side of the house. But so far looking good and think there is enough time! Enjoy the first batch of photos of what is out so far -


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

And now some nighttime photos!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

And a brief video overview/teaser:


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome stuff! I really like your ghost town/old west aesthetic... Could there be zombie cowboys in your future?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks super! I could almost hear haunted Clint Eastwood/western "ish" music playing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Population 0, heehee! Looks great as usual!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You always out together a beautifully distinctive haunt. I especially like that big monster scarecrow guy leering over the building.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Very rich in details, great atmosphere.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lots of interest!
Same as Roxy. I like the scarecrow behind the building.
Nicely done!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the comments and support! Much more to do yet, but a lot of it last minute in nature - pumpkins and corn stalks and tombstones and hay bales and electronic elements and music and fog machines and what have you, boxes of small props (toads, spiders, snakes, skulls, and whatnot).


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks terrific! I like the music you chose for your video too - it really sets the tone.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! Love all the details!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love seeing the pictures from your haunt every year. So unique! Love it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So awesome! Your lighting is spot on and the details are very well done. So much to look at. Love the western theme!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It's awesome!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the kind words! Been buying pumpkins whenever I happen by the grocery stores that have them for a reasonable price, got to do audio design still (just an CD and a iPod playlist) and going to put more items out tomorrow - big display next Saturday night for invited guests, so that will be the first day of putting out 'small stuff' and all fog machines and elemental aspects.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Always a great haunt!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Another day of work yesterday and more stuff out, still not complete - always more to do, right?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## JOwenR2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful details.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoops - turns out after Halloween basically ended up being a rush to go to Walt Disney World the second week in November, so took down everything and didn't ever process photos in a timely manner and share them here - WDW was a great time, though, and then got distracted with Christmas (not my favorite at all) and other trips and looking for work. So, my sincere apologies! Here comes the photos of the finished display....


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

All the finished carved pumpkins for 2013's display.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Of course, when full dark, can't see the lawnmower and other 'non-themed' things back behind the display - so pretend they aren't there now, yes?


The entrance to the backyard.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

And that wraps up the photos - we've already made (and are continuing to make) new improvements on the backyard structures as a whole, new stuff going up, and I am raring to go for Halloween planning. Expect some general photos of state of things before too long with the start of a 'Porcupine Gulch ghost town 2014' display thread.....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I always love the photos of your unique haunt. Another year well done!


----------



## LadyRose (May 7, 2014)

That's cool.


----------

